# rat with no tail



## calliesgurl (Aug 3, 2008)

hi, i'm new to this forum and have a couple of questions.
on saturday, my daughter and i went to the pet store and were looking at the animals. we noticed one of them didn't have a tail. we held him for a while and decided to purchase him. the people at the pet store said that someone closed a cage on his tail and whacked it straight off. he's a little tender, and i'm putting neosporin on it a few times a day. am i doing the right thing with the neosporin? what else should i do to help him? he is the second sweetest rat in the world, my callie was the first...me and my daughter named this little guy frank r. kabiddlehopper...lol


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

there are such breeds called tailless rats. but i think he can still leave a normal life without his tail, he just wont be able to balance as easily without his tail.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The main issues to look out for with a tailless rat is balance and overheating. A rats tail is how their main temperature regulator. Without a tail they cannot release as much heat from their bodies should they get overheated quickly in warm weather, rooms etc .. so you will have to bare that in mind too. 

How bad is the tail wound itself?

Do you have any other rats to keep wee Frankie boy company?


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I read somewhere on here that neosporin wasn't good for the rats - in case they ingest it. (I remembered the post because I read it after my boys licked neosporin off of a bugbite on my arm.)

I'm not sure if it's true or not but i read it on here somewhere.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

my oldest boy lost his tail after being attacked as a baby. he may not have the best balance, but it's not like he falls all over the place because of it. he's just not able to climb or jump as well as the other ratties. 

and as for overheating, Ed is actually the best at keeping cool. my hairless is the one who has been getting really hot lately.. but, i guess my boys are just backwards :roll:


tailless rats are a lot of fun. Ed doesn't run like the other rats.. he just popcorns everywhere :lol:


----------

